# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  A truly insane skier

## MIke R

With brass balls and MAD skills 



http://unofficialnetworks.com/2014/1...thash.fx2hSesH

----------


## amyb

LindaP. please don't let Matt see this.

----------


## MIke R

I did some insane Avalanche chutes in my youth but nothing as crazy as that

----------


## LindaP

Oh Amy, I have seen some crazy videos from Matt in Chile....only he doesn't take the easy way up in a heli.....he climbs! 
    No, I won't tell him about this tho ........

----------


## LindaP

Btw....found a photo.....

----------


## MIke R

sweeeet......I remember it well

unfortunately before Wendi would agree to make a baby with me I had to agree ( in blood ) to stop doing that sort of thing....

so im done...which in truth at my age I d be done anyway  so its moot

losing 3 out of 5 on Bufalo Mt Chute on a day I was supposed to go with them was a real wake up call as well

----------


## JoshA

That video was intense! Keep your skis pointing downhill, steer gently, don't brake, and don't fall. Easy, right? 

Yeah, I don't do that anymore either ;-)

----------


## MIke R

Josh....I can't even imagine how  ugly that would get if he had caught an edge ....:nightmare:

----------

